# Feliz Navidad!!



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

I figure that today we could ...should..all forget about manaje de casa's, new immigration laws and the cost of whatever in beautiful Mexico.

So here is wishing you and your loved ones a Merry Christmas and a peaceful, healthy and happy 2013.


----------

